

Programming Computer Vision with Python - danso
http://programmingcomputervision.com/

======
frakkingcylons
I took a course[0] this semester on computer vision with Python, and all of
the course material is public on GitHub. It assumes you have experience with
Python, basic linear algebra, statistical methods. The projects included
stitching panoramas, creating depth maps from stereo images, and tracking
objects in a video.

[0]: [https://github.com/ut-cs378-vision-2014fall/course-
info](https://github.com/ut-cs378-vision-2014fall/course-info)

~~~
osdf
Do you happen to have the project files (I guess pdf's and starter code?)
available?

~~~
frakkingcylons
The project files are pretty specific to the class, but here are the READMEs
for each project which should provide you with more than enough guidance.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fca8450673410b009228](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fca8450673410b009228)

~~~
osdf
Thanks!!

------
tylerpachal
On a related note I started doing some of the tutorials on this site [1]. It
uses OpenCV as opposed to PCV.

[1] : [http://www.pyimagesearch.com](http://www.pyimagesearch.com)

------
liquidmetal
I used to write for [http://aishack.in/](http://aishack.in/) \- it's in C/C++
and covers most basic topics in computer vision.

~~~
gshrikant
Thanks for that site! As a beginning computer vision dabbler, I found it easy
to read and with well-written explanations. It gave me a useful place to get
started with the basic algorithms and their OpenCV implementations.

~~~
alexhawdon
Another big thank you from me, too! Your site was indispensable when I was
studying CV at university.

------
inovica
I am looking at how to match up products from thousands of ecommerce sites and
only recently started looking into doing this with images. This looks like a
great resource

------
denzil_correa
You also have scikit-image which is an image processing library in Python [0].

[0] [http://scikit-image.org](http://scikit-image.org)

------
Animats
Ad.

~~~
desdiv
The draft version is Creative Commons licensed.

I wouldn't mind any ads if what they're advertising is instantly available to
me at the click of a mouse for absolutely no charge.

